# Santander to Cadiz, Oct09 - sites?



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

getting ferry to Santander and then travelling down towards Cadiz end Oct09.
Any recommendations for sites en route, travelling Santander, Valladolid, Salamanca, Seville, Cadiz; final destination near Conil.

Particularly interested in site for first night - ferry docks about 12noon local time, but takes ages to get off ferry from past experience. So need site prob no more than 2-3hrs drive, assuming ferry is on time.

Any advice would be much appreciated.
cheers  
steles


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Santander to Cadiz*

Hi we did a similar journey in reverse in April.

We found a lack of campsites between Santander and Salamanca. We stayed at Aguilar De Campoo in the Caravan Europe 1 book. Very basic facilities but not far from the route. Expensive for the facilities. It's about 70 miles to Aguilar from Santander.

We always stay at Hotel Regio in Salamanca then on to Camping Merida ( a short day 176 miles from Regio to Merida)

Then from Merida to Conil ( La Rosaleda) is 215 miles

Hope this is helpful


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

bozzer
thanks for reply. funny I'd just found Aquilar de Campoo and wondered what it was like for a night halt - sounded like it was near a reservoir? my CC book suggested it was unreliable opening out of season, so I was going to try to find an email address for them.
Hadn't looked at Merida, though, but will do so now. Found a site at Ciudad to Caceres a bit further south that didn't look bad - have you tried that?
steles


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Santander to Cadiz*

The campsite is next to a Hotel and you go into the Hotel to register. It is near a reservoir and in a beautiful setting especially if you like birdwatching. When we were there in early April there were 2 other British motorhomes but Spanish arrived at weekend. No hot showers but electric so used own facilities. It's a couple of miles from your route up a metalled road. We'd use again because out of season there seems to be a limited choice and the ones on the coast are very pricey.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

bozzer, thanks for that additional info. sounds like it could be a possibility for a first night's stop. the book said it only had 2amp electric, but can't believe that's right! still trying to find an email address for them to contact them about opening times. need to do a bit more googling!
steles


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*santander to Cadiz*

We didn't have any problem with Remoska and kettle (750w) on at same time. We don't have an electric water heater.
Have a good trip


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks, bozzer.
incidentally, haven't been able to find an email address for them - perhaps they don't have one, so will have to take a chance they'll be open.
steles


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you are going to Salamanca it is well worth a little diversion of half of one hour to visit Avilla.
It is on the road from Salamanca to Madrid and is one of the largest walled cities in Europe.
It is the one where Frank Sinatra and Sophi Lorren pulled an old cannon all over Spain and Avilla was used at the end to get blown up (for the film)


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Santander to Cadiz*

Just done a search for campsites in Aguilar de Campoo and found Monte Royal Camping. There is a phone number but no web address however it does say open all year. 
Enjoy
Also Merida is good for Roman ruins.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks Grath, I'll look up Avilla. sounds interesting.
Bozzer, likewise re Merida.
it all makes the trip more interesting!
steles


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

There is an easy to find aire at Valladolid but no electric.

It is handy for that route.

Web Page Name


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks billym. it's useful to have an alternative stopping off point a bit further down.
and thanks to everyone for your help. got some good ideas to work on.
steles


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We did Santander to the Algarve via Seville earlier this year and planned our first night in Salamanca. Anyway, we got swiftly off the ferry and pressed on 50 miles south of Salamanca and overnighted at an ACSI site called Roma at Hervas which is just off the A66. We got there around 5pm which meant we were able to get to Seville at midday the following day.

Not sure whether your intention is to get south in a hurry but the road down to Seville is excellent and it's perfectly feasible to drive from Santander to Hervas in an afternoon. Then it's an easy morning's drive to Seville.

Just remember to take seasickness pills an hour before the ferry leaves. We forgot and paid the price.

Roly


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Roly
didn't think we'd get as far as Salamanca, 'cos though ferry docks 12noon local time, we were waiting for the homebound ferry early this year and saw the absolute chaos of vehicles queueing to get off the boat, and wall to wall traffic through Santander! were allowing for at least 2 hours to get clear of Santander after docking.
anyway, looked up ACSI book and,can't find Roma or Hervas?? the only site in my book south of Salamanca is Caceras. Have you any other details/directions, please?
Incidentally, bought some of those seasickness wristbands. don't know if they work or not, because the sea was like a millpond coming back last time. absolutely brilliant.
steles


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We must have been lucky as we were off the boat and on our way within 10 minutes or so of docking. The traffic is heavy through the town but it is surprising how quickly you get through.

We intended to stop north of Salamanca but we made such good progress that we decided to press on until 5pm then find a site. You're right, it's not an ACSI site but it is reasonably priced at 15 euros I seem to remember. The site is very close to the A66 - here's the link Roma

I wouldn't rely on wristbands. Once you start to feel ill the remainder of the voyage seems endless and the claustrophobic cabins don't help. After our return trip to Portsmouth my wife vowed "never again". I would strongly recommend that you get some Stugeron from the chemist before you leave as you can't be guaranteed a smooth crossing, particularly at the end of October.

If you stop off at Salamanca on the way back there's a good ACSI site, Don Quijote, on the east of the city close to the bus route into the town.

Anyway, have a great time.

Roly


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Roly
in an area where signal keeps dropping out, so third time lucky perhaps!
many thanks for link to Roma, which we've noted. also had already looked at don quixote as a possibility, so good to get personal recommendation.
haven't heard of stugeron, but guess it must be good from your comments. you're right, seasickness is pretty grim!
steles


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

*Santander to Cadiz - update*

Thought you might like an update.
Night before ferry from Portsmouth, stayed at Caravan Club Winchester site. Grass only and slid about a bit! Not up to usual CC standards. Crossing to Santander ok for first 5 hours, then lumpy. Landed 12.15 instead of 12 local time, so not bad and managed to get off by 1.15pm. made good time, so didn't stay at Aguilar de Campoo, but headed down to Salamanca to Don Quixote. Instrucs sounded really simple, but weren't! several tours of Santander later a guardia pointed us in the right direction. Thought at first site was closed, as looked derelict, but closer inspection revealed open. 13 euros, ACSI. Obviously had been nice once, but had had high winds and heavy rain which had brought down trees and branches everywhere. Not been cleaned up, lots of litter, basic facilities, but ok for night halt if not windy (wouldn't trust trees). Shame, 'cos nice walk along river into Salamanca.
Next day short hop to Caceres. lovely coffee/lunch spot (parking and picnic sign) just of main road south of Bejar, on cliff edge overlooking reservoir.
2nd night Caceres. Brill site, just off main road, easy to find, individual shower/toilet hut, water, elec to each pitch, 15 euros ACSI. Next to footie stadium, so could be noisy when matches on. Bus every 30 mins across road into Caceres, no paths to walk although only 4km.
convenient layby, not picturesque, at el Ronquillas north of Seville, for lunch, etc, en route to final destination, Camping Pinar San Jose, Zahora, between Conil and Barbate. Really good price if long stay, 200 euros pm for 3mths or more, inc fast wifi, elec and water to each pitch. Roads round site sand, and like a slalom through pine trees to get to pitches! Access to some pitches difficult for larger vehicles. First pitch we were directed to we reversed onto and sunk to axles in sand. Managed to dig ourselves out, moved to another pitch, ok. Found 2nd pitch reserved from 1 Nov, so selected a 3rd. slowly edged off pitch and sunk to axles, couldn't dig out, so got towed out to within a few inches of road! Sunk again, towed again. Parked up on edge of road, and rethought situation. Really wanted to see area; beautiful beach, sea, natural park, wildlife, etc. now in bungalow for 21 nights (15 euros a night), really miss being in van but only way to stop for time being and not horrendously expensive. Now spraying trees and everyone/thing in sight. Will move on further east at end of 21 nights.
Really good road from Santander down to Cadiz, dual carriageway just about all the way and mostly pretty deserted (A67,A66,E803.E5/A4). Santander to Salamanca not many fuel stations. One short section of peage cost 6,90 euros (didn't charge class II rate which would have been 10,35).
Hope that helps any others taking this route to Portugal or Cadiz.


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Cost*

Good morning can I ask the cost of your ferry, you must think its value because it is not your first time. Barrie


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Barrie
think we've had this conversation before! cost approx £350 one way, but it's worth it to us to get down to sun quickly... and it's *very* hot here right now and the beach beckons...


----------

